# Bild import bei Freehand



## lraziest (28. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich ein Bild was in Adobe bearbeitet wurde ins Freehand laden will,
als Tiff oder was würdet ihr empfehlen ?
Und wenn als Tiff, welche option auswählen während des speicherns ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Hi,
also das hängt natürlich davon ab was du später mit dem File machen willst, drucken, internet ect.
Ich arbeite eigentlich standartmäßig mit Tiff weil es das beste Format für meine Zwecke ist.
Bei Tiff einfach die von PS vorgegebenen Einstellungen beibehalten, bis auf Ebenen beibehalten (kannst du so lange machen wie du in der Postproduktion bist, aber dafür ist eigentlich psd da) und ja keine Komprimierung einstellen das für in der Ausgabe zu hardcore Fehlern das gleiche gilt eigentlich für Alphakanäle bei der Ausgabe sind Fehler zu erwarten.

MFG


----------

